# 100 Watt Speakers



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi All

I've got a somewhat decent Sony 185 Watt Receiver in my living room. Though it can't compete with my 660 watt Pioneer, I still want it to be working fine.

It has two SS-U4030 Sony front speakers (100 watts each) that are blown, while one isn't noticeable until very high volumes, the other will distort even the quietest bass so bad it moves across the floor.

Any recommendations for cheaper replacements for these? This system has no sub, so they need to have good lows as well as highs. I don't want anything too fancy, given the not-so-great receiver (I've never been fond of Sony's amplification products), just something to get rid of the blown ones with. 

Also, where would I get them if not online? We've got a Best Buy, Sears, Radio Shack, and I think that's it for electronics stores that might carry them.

Thanks,

Joe

By the way, I went through my Speaker collection in the basement and brought up the two that might not be blown (I knew the others were-they're in line for the dump). They're a Realistic 70 watt pair, one is blown a bit, but the other is fine, so I replaced the badly shot Sony one with the good Realistic one temporarily, but the Realistic is an eyesore, really old brown thing, the Sony's actually had some class. I don't like mismatching speakers either.


----------

